# Browning Cut Stock in Idaho?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hello all,
Has anyone had an experience with Browning Cut Stock in Julietta, ID? What was your experience? How are the shipping rates? Good/bad customer service? Higher/lower quality? I know they have killer low prices. Please post here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Several years ago, I found myself becoming more & more dissatisfied with the woodenware that I was buying from my supplier.
One day I was at a friends house and he had a pallet of Browning Cut Stock deep boxes that he was cutting the bands on.
I went over and started looking through the pallet and could not find one single knot. Not even the tiniest imperfection.
That year, I bought a pallet of deeps and westerns and frames from them.
The quality that I had been getting was so poor that I found myself sorting through the boards so that bad boards went all on one box and good boards went together as well.
Here is the punchline:
There were more knots on ONE BOX from my old supplier (9) than in the ENTIRE PALLET of deeps that i recieved from Browning(7) !!
I understand that wood availability has changed for them since so I cannot guarantee the same results, but as you can guess, I am very happy with Browning.
Super good guys, also!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Do they have a website or where do you find their prices?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I buy all my wooden ware from them, customer product and service could not be better!
They do not have a website but you can call them at 208-276-3494 and ask for Rick. I guarantee you will not be disappointed! They filled my order 2 weeks before the predicted time. 
You cannot even buy lumber for the same price as there cut out unassembled wooden ware as I did the research.
Tell him HI from Mike at Hugus Creek Honey Farm.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

LeonardS said:


> Do they have a website or where do you find their prices?



LeonardS: forget to answer your question, prices are posted in there ad in American Bee Journal magazine, this months issue the ad is on page 677.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

How many do you have to buy? Do they have a minimum order?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried to buy a hundred boxes and the frames to fill them and that wasn't a big enough order. 

Westernbee has reasonable woodware and made from good ponderosa pine. Their budget grade is plenty good enough for the girls I go out with. Just put together an order big enough to go by truck and pick up at your local terminal. Really cuts down of freight costs. I bet you folks east and down can find someone just as reasonable and frieght will be better.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Browning CS has No minimum order and all of there wooden ware is made from top notch Ponderosa Pine.
They do offer budget grade or comm. grade equip. both.
Prices quoted in ABJ is for any quantity.
Special truck shipping will cut down on cost if you do the research.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Can I contact them by email? If so, at what address?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't know there email, probably best to give them a call!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Several years ago, I found myself becoming more & more dissatisfied with the woodenware that I was buying from my supplier.
> There were more knots on ONE BOX from my old supplier (9) !


Hey Harry, who was your old supplier???


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

johng said:


> How many do you have to buy? Do they have a minimum order?


Called today and said a min of 50 boxes at a time.


----------

